# Hello from the states



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm totally new to mice, unless you count the wild mouse I rehabbed when I was twelve after my cat did what cats tend to do. I did have an array of hamsters, guinea pigs, lizards, and frogs growing up. And many cats over the years, and one pony for a time. Oh and that one mouse that lived in my mother's car and stole bananas.

Anyways I figured I had too much free time (ha) so why not add another project to my life and dip my toe into mouse breeding?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Love the username! :lol:


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

I like to think it was a moment of pun inspiration, yeah.


----------

